# HDD upgrade in Tivo Roamio OTA 8TB? Help?



## nohoch (Jun 10, 2016)

I have searched around, still going through information, from what I see there is a lot of mention of WD Red Drives, and images and still sifting though the information, but is this drive going to be compatible for an upgrade. I don't see mention of 5400 vs. 7200 anything else to look out for.

I have this bought and was wondering if I could figure it out or is there a something that I am missing, don't mind researching How-to just want to make sure I'm getting the proper drive first.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/wd-eas...-3-0-hard-drive-black/5792401.p?skuId=5792401

Thanks for the help


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Because the Tivo power supply is so small, only a select few will work in it. WD Red are about the lowest power users, with the lowest heat and noise generation. 7200+ RPM falls into the same category of drives as the mentioned Black for more power, heat, and not rated for 24/7 constant reads and writes.


----------



## nohoch (Jun 10, 2016)

So I've read through more, and it looks like I can upgrade my Roamio OTA 3TB without the use of MFS tools and just pop and replace with a 5400 WD Red Drive. Seems like I will go that route for now, that's more than I need at the moment.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chuck43 (Jun 1, 2017)

I have recently upgraded my Tivo Roamio hard drive to a WD Red 5400rpm 8TB drive. Working great with a lot of extra storage but unfortunately with the larger hard drive comes more heat. I have tried to replace the small fan but unfortunately had no additional cooling (since it's so small). Still around 45C at the highest. I then pulled off the cover and it went down to 32C. However, I prefer to have the top cover on to keep anything from spilling into the unit. I now have the back of the cover slightly raised up which is keeping it around 36C. I am not sure if this is the best solution. I am thinking about cutting the top cover and putting a sheet of mesh material (similar to my full-Tower PC case) around the inside of the top cover. Since heat rises, the heat should dissipate through the top mesh. You can find the mesh at https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I80QKQM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Has anyone else come up with a better cooling solution (like some kind of liquid CPU cooler)?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

45C is normal. Mine is a bit higher.


----------



## Chuck43 (Jun 1, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> 45C is normal. Mine is a bit higher.


Electronics don't like heat. Won't having higher temperatures on the upper bounds of normal temps cause the Tivo electronics to go out faster requiring me to purchase a new one sooner than later? That's why I am looking to keep it as cool as possible. Just like my server that I built where I have Corsair H115i AIO Liquid CPU cooler to keep temps very low, I would like to find something similar to keep the electronic components in the Tivo at the absolute lowest temps possible.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

CPUs are different as they can get in excess of 60+C without any cooling device. 

My Roamio with 4TB had been fine with about 48c and even 50c during hot days. It has been running for over 4+ yrs


----------



## Chuck43 (Jun 1, 2017)

ThAbtO said:


> CPUs are different as they can get in excess of 60+C without any cooling device.
> 
> My Roamio with 4TB had been fine with about 48c and even 50c during hot days. It has been running for over 4+ yrs


Excellent. Much appreciated. Is the fan a louder with the higher temperatures or is it still as quiet as it is at 36C?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Runs about the same.


----------



## RIX527 (May 30, 2019)

Chuck43 said:


> Electronics don't like heat. Won't having higher temperatures on the upper bounds of normal temps cause the Tivo electronics to go out faster requiring me to purchase a new one sooner than later? That's why I am looking to keep it as cool as possible. Just like my server that I built where I have Corsair H115i AIO Liquid CPU cooler to keep temps very low, I would like to find something similar to keep the electronic components in the Tivo at the absolute lowest temps possible.


Have you considered a cooling pad? They work for laptops, why not for a TiVo. You could power it via the TiVo's USB port.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NNMB3KS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_-pRfDb664Z35Y


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RIX527 said:


> Have you considered a cooling pad? They work for laptops, why not for a TiVo. You could power it via the TiVo's USB port.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NNMB3KS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_-pRfDb664Z35Y


A standard option being used for Bolt boxes.


----------



## mikey1273 (Nov 6, 2017)

Looking at a new drive too. I think when I changed my fan six months ago my Romiao OTA is running a WD or Seagate green drive. So seems like The Red drives are more preferred here as replacement drives. Is it just plug and play? The TiVo will initiate the format and all on it's own? 

I'm not looking to change up to more than 3 or 4TB


----------



## RIX527 (May 30, 2019)

mikey1273 said:


> Looking at a new drive too. I think when I changed my fan six months ago my Romiao OTA is running a WD or Seagate green drive. So seems like The Red drives are more preferred here as replacement drives. Is it just plug and play? The TiVo will initiate the format and all on it's own?
> 
> I'm not looking to change up to more than 3 or 4TB


I believe the plug and play only applies to 3tb drive or less. You'll have to use the MFS hard drive prep tool if you go above 3tb's. I went with used Wester Digital purple surveillance hard drives (WD60PURZ). They are meant for camera DVR's but are a good option because of their design for workload support of 180TB/ per year. The two 6TB drives that I bought from eBay, cost $80 each and have 2 years remaining on their warranty. But I believe those HD's are going for about $100 now. I asked the seller for the serial numbers and checked the remaining warranty (on the Western Digital website) before purchase. The WDPURZ HD work well for me. I saw them in 4TB, 8TB, ad 12TB sizes on eBay as well.

(Warranty Status | WD Support


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mikey1273 said:


> Looking at a new drive too. I think when I changed my fan six months ago my Romiao OTA is running a WD or Seagate green drive. So seems like The Red drives are more preferred here as replacement drives. Is it just plug and play? The TiVo will initiate the format and all on it's own?
> 
> I'm not looking to change up to more than 3 or 4TB


If you are just going for a 3TB, then its just a swap and drop drive in and the Tivo will prepare it completely. (with >3TB, up to 8TB, you would need to follow up with a Windows (7+) program called MSFR to use the full capacity.) However, if you are using Tivo software version v21.x (AKA Hydra, TE4), it appears to have issues with drive preparations. You would have to downgrade to v20.7x (TE3) to properly format it. It also would lost everything on the drive currently used.

WD Red (5400RPM drives) is still the recommended drive for replacement, the noted above purple should work as well. The Green drives are no longer made by WD and those being sold are overpriced and may be out of warranty by WD.


----------



## RIX527 (May 30, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> If you are just going for a 3TB, then its just a swap and drop drive in and the Tivo will prepare it completely. (with >3TB, up to 8TB, you would need to follow up with a Windows (7+) program called MSFR to use the full capacity.) However, if you are using Tivo software version v21.x (AKA Hydra, TE4), it appears to have issues with drive preparations. You would have to downgrade to v20.7x (TE3) to properly format it. It also would lost everything on the drive currently used.
> 
> WD Red (5400RPM drives) is still the recommended drive for replacement, the noted above purple should work as well. The Green drives are no longer made by WD and those being sold are overpriced and may be out of warranty by WD.


Will my TiVo bolt still recognize an my 6TB eSATA expansion drive if I upgrade to TE4 (Hydra)?


----------



## net lander (Nov 11, 2018)

Chuck43 said:


> I have recently upgraded my Tivo Roamio hard drive to a WD Red 5400rpm 8TB drive. Working great with a lot of extra storage but unfortunately with the larger hard drive comes more heat. I have tried to replace the small fan but unfortunately had no additional cooling (since it's so small). Still around 45C at the highest. I then pulled off the cover and it went down to 32C. However, I prefer to have the top cover on to keep anything from spilling into the unit. I now have the back of the cover slightly raised up which is keeping it around 36C. I am not sure if this is the best solution. I am thinking about cutting the top cover and putting a sheet of mesh material (similar to my full-Tower PC case) around the inside of the top cover. Since heat rises, the heat should dissipate through the top mesh. You can find the mesh at https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I80QKQM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Has anyone else come up with a better cooling solution (like some kind of liquid CPU cooler)?


How do u upgrade to 8tb on your roamio? Did u use "MFS Reformatter" or something else?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

net lander said:


> How do u upgrade to 8tb on your roamio? Did u use "MFS Reformatter" or something else?


Depends. If you don't mind losing recordings, then MSFR is your choice. If you want to keep your recordings, then use MFSTools and follow the 10 TB Roamio thread instructions.


----------



## net lander (Nov 11, 2018)

jmbach said:


> Depends. If you don't mind losing recordings, then MSFR is your choice. If you want to keep your recordings, then use MFSTools and follow the 10 TB Roamio thread instructions.


thank you very much for clarification. I did the mfsr and was successful. Using Settings --> Help --> System Info, for 8tb on roamio I now have: 1283 HD or 8845 SD hours capacity 

Thanks to all in tivo community. Extremely helpful.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Linky for future travelers wanting bigger hard disk (more than 3tb):*

Use msfr if don't mind losing previous recording:
MFS Reformatter (mfsr)

Use MFSTools if wanting content migration from previous HD to bigger (8tb or 10tb...):
MFS Tools 3.2
Sample of direction for 10TB on roamio via MFSTools:
DIY 10TB Roamio


----------

